# "New" Member : Introduction/Tanks (pics)



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Hey all, my name is Justin Grimm and I live in Edmonton. I figured since I'm new here the best way to introduce myself would be to show off my vivs. I am also a member of VivariumForums.com, EdmontonReptiles.com, and Canadart.org so you may have seen me around, I definitely recognized a few names while searching these forums.

Here is my 1st vivarium build, I started off big and I think it came out quite original compared with most vivs I've seen. I have added a circulation fan , as well as more pothos in the empty pot since the picture was taken. I will also be revamping this tank in the next month due to my land/water barrier leaking. I'll be fixing it up, as well as adding more plants/mosses/leaf litter.








Here are some of the inhabitants 



























And here is my 2nd viv currently under construction. I used the silicone/co-co method for the background on my 1st viv. However for this 2nd viv I wanted something with more durability. I’m sure its common practice around these necks of the woods, but I tried the Titebond glue/co-co/peat moss slurry for a BG covering. Here is what I have done so far...








If you guys/gals have any questions, or just want more pictures, let me know


----------



## Jadenkisses (Jun 9, 2010)

Welcome! 
I love your RETF vivarium - very nicely done!
And beautiful frogs - do you have just two?

What do you plan on putting in the second viv? It's looking nice - I like your background.


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks for your comments!

And yes, just the 2 retfs...Ted, and Fred  Its has been a fun project over the past year, but I am about to put the tank up for sale as I have some ambitious plans for a communal Leuc dinning/living room "bullet" tank divider. Should be a fun and $$$ one!

The second viv is actually for a "customer" and they will be using it as a viv for retf's aswell. Im actually finally getting rid of it this weekend and getting paid. Woot, one step closer to the bullet!


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Cool vivs, welcome to the maelstrom.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Hey Grimm..... nice to see you over here... sweet vivs


----------



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

welcome. Great looking frogs there..
sara


----------



## steelyphil (May 8, 2010)

Oh yes! I saw your thread on vivariumforums for the part land part water viv and thought it was awesome. You did a great job and good luck on your next one.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Grimm, nice tanks? do you do that as a side business?


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks for all the kind words!

As of right now that 2nd viv is the only one I have sold. Im doing it for material cost +10% or something. At the moment it isnt about making any real money, its for my own personal experience and to figure out what my building methods will be for my future large bullet tank.

I would like to get into my own little business but finding clientele willing to pay any reasonable chunk of money seems difficult. I design/draft homes for a living, so maybe I can convince a few home buyers to let me put tanks into the design! How sweet would that be 

This weekend I am experimenting with the clay background. Ive done the expanding foam with silicone and co-co, the Titebond mixture, and this method seems the best so far by a long shot, and it is the cheapest!


----------



## zcasc (Dec 8, 2009)

That first red-eye looks very happy...bright-eyed and bushy....legged??

Nice tanks...I always enjoy a sand substrate in water features...I think it looks so great.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

fleshfrombone said:


> Cool vivs, *welcome to the maelstrom*.


It's so true that I can't even laugh...... so I'll smile sheepishly instead


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

> I design/draft homes for a living, so maybe I can convince a few home buyers to let me put tanks into the design! How sweet would that be


Oh heck yea!


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Here are a few pics from my progress today....I found the perfect piece of driftwood, installed it, then added a few details, mixed my substrate, and added a little java to the wet sections. I used roughtly these quantities for the substrate...
-2 cups eco earth
-1 cup peat moss
-1/2 cup charcoal
-1/2 cup orchid bark
-1/2 cup milled sphagnum

If you have any further questions I will answer them in full force tomorrow


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Looks pretty sweet... can't wait to see the java take to the wood


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Wooops...I was slightly drunk when I posted this, and got it in the wrong thread....I'll be moving it right now


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

lol... it's fine...


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Is that the clay background?


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

update on the newer viv?


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Here is a link to my build thread....Its completed and has 2 leucs in it now 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...day-weekend-build-clay-background-method.html


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

I'm a big fan of running water features and that new viv looks fantastic.


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Welcome to the board! Those are some really great vivs, that for sharing with us.


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

nburns said:


> Welcome to the board! Those are some really great vivs, that for sharing with us.


LOL this is an old thread...I have been posting in my build thread every step of the way since I joined this site.

Note to self....Dont put the word "Canada" in the title of my next build thread, I'll get more views if I dont hahaha


----------



## byubound (Sep 5, 2010)

GRIMM said:


> I design/draft homes for a living, so maybe I can convince a few home buyers to let me put tanks into the design! How sweet would that be
> 
> I want one with a tank in the place of a tv!


----------

